# Using the Caucasian Shepherd Dog as a Livestock Guardian



## Grazer (Feb 8, 2015)

Grazer submitted a new resource:

Using the Caucasian Shepherd Dog as a Livestock Guardian - My own experience with the breed and various literature



> The Caucasian Shepherd dog is a property and livestock guardian breed from the former Soviet Union.
> For more information on the breed's history, how to locate an ethical breeder, health, training, behavior and so much more, please refer to my website (the link will be provided below)
> 
> Using CO's as LGD's is best suited for people who have to worry about both the two legged and four legged predators, people who do have a well fenced property.
> Properly fenced property is a must for this breed, I...



Read more about this resource...


----------

